# how to connect set top box with PC for live viewing without tv tuner card



## joydeep316 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,
I have a HD set top box provided by GTPL. It has HDMI as well as AV ports (red-white-yellow ones). My tv is connected with HDMI cable with STB. Now, I want to connect my pc with the available AV ports in STB so that I can watch tv on my pc. I want to know if it is possible without having any tv tuner card? Is there any option to connect STB with PC by Av ports and usb? I do not need to record programs on pc, just want to watch it. friends please leave your feedback!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2014)

Without the use of tv tuner , I dont think so.
CRT/Monitors dont have AV ports afaik.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2014)

Get either an HDMI switch box or a AV to HDMI converter, either will work but the former one is recommended as the quality will not degrade..
Both costs around 1-2k, so it might be better to invest in a tuner alltogether..
Do you want to connect the TV cable to PC or the monitor ? If its the monitor, this will work, otehrwise u hve to get a TV tuner..
Also make sure your Monitor has available appropriate HDMI/DVI port


----------



## joydeep316 (Jul 14, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys! [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]: My tv cable is attached to set top box, i just want to connect my set top box to my pc (not monitor) with the help of AV output of the set top box. 
if there's no option without tv tuner, can you suggest a standard one? I do not want to spend much on it. Please also note that I have HD set top box and I want to watch HD channels on my PC also. It will be better if there's any tv tuner card for that purpose with usb connectivity...


----------

